# 2015 Specktra Beauty Awards - VOTE NOW!



## Jennifae (Dec 30, 2015)

We're having our very first Specktra Beauty Awards!  

*2015 Specktra Beauty Awards - Members' Choice:* http://goo.gl/forms/ZBSBIJcYxx

If you have a few minutes, please vote for your all-time favorite products and brands from 2015.  

Thank you and have a wonderful 2016!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 7, 2016)

Don't forget to cast your votes!


----------

